# Fuente de tension regulada a 5V



## bombonina (Jul 19, 2006)

Hola, Necesito hacer una fuente de tensión regulada a 5V, tambien necesito una fuente variable simétrica de +20 a -20V... Me podrían ayudar?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 24, 2006)

Te recomiendo que compres un transformador 220V a 12V 2A con toma central

No vale la pena hacer una simetrica ajustable, la complejidad es elevada y rara vez lo necesitaras y por tu nivel intuyo que amortices la dificultad.

El circuito consta de:

Una fuente variable formado por un lm317, hay dos encapsulador uno metalico que aguanta 1.5A y otro tipo transistor de 1A

Una fuente fija de 5V 1A con disipador

Una simetrica fija de 12V 1A con disipador


Te recomiendo utilices disipadores para cada circuito integrado y los fijes solidamente.

ATENCION: el LM7912 es un Cabr000n el patillaje es dinstinto y la aleta va conectada a -12V eso quiere decir que se necesita mica y arandela de plastico si utilizas un solo disipador comun.

Un disipador puedes comprar o reutilizar un trozo de aluminio grande.

No es necesario montar todo el circuito, puedes sacar led's y resistencias, puedes quitar el circuito del lm317 o el de 5V.


Te recomiendo que busques los datasheets, si no sabes pregunta que forma parte del trabajo de un buen electronico.


----------

